# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  La Junta de Andalucía aprueba un desembalse de 1.200 hm3 para el regadío en la cuenca del Guadalquivir.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo una noticia sacada de iagua.es

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*La Junta de Andalucía aprueba un desembalse de 1.200 hm3 para el regadío en la cuenca del Guadalquivir.*

La Comisión de Desembalse del Distrito Hidrográfico del Guadalquivir ha aprobado este miércoles unas dotaciones para el regadío del sistema de regulación general de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que supondrá un desembalse general de 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos para esta campaña.

Los representantes de la Comisión han fijado una dotación máxima en dicho sistema de 5.800 metros cúbicos por hectárea, ha informado la Consejería de Medio Ambiente en un comunicado. Con esta dotación de agua se cubren las necesidades de todos los cultivos y especialmente del arroz, que tradicionalmente ha sido uno de los más afectados por las restricciones.

El volumen de agua reservado para que circule por la zona del Estuario, fundamentalmente destinado al cultivo del arroz, se ha fijado en 400 hectómetros cúbicos, con una duración que comprende desde el 15 de mayo hasta el 15 de septiembre, lo que garantiza el agua para este cultivo. Dentro de los 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos acordados, se prevé un riego extraordinario para el olivar de Jaén y de Córdoba de 1.000 m3 por hectárea.

En lo que respecta al trasvase Negratín-Almanzora, la Comisión de Desembalse se ha remitido a las normas aprobadas por la Comisión de dicho trasvase (21 de enero de 2010), en la que se fijó una dotación de 50 hm3 para atender al riego y abastecimiento. El resto de los sistemas individuales de explotación de la cuenca, independientes de la regulación general, tendrán unas dotaciones para atender las demandas de riego de un año hidrológico normal.

Fuente.- Junta de Andalucía

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para algo se han llenado este invierno los pantanos, ya le van ha dar uso :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Teeeeengo agua, ooooigaaa!

----------


## Dawlin

Si es trasvase, dotación o riego en una misma CCAA si que se puede hacer lo que se quiera. Pero la cosa cambia cuando pasamos los límites geográficos y saltamos la línea imaginaría de una frontera administrativa. Entonces ya son otro tipo de razones. 

¿Como va ese trasvase a Almanzora?.

----------


## Salut

^^ Está claro que no hay cosa que odien más los políticos que tener que compartir el poder, máxime si es con alguien de otro partido. ¿¿Para qué coordinarse y consensuar las decisiones sobre una base racional, si se puede seguir con el _Tómbola snob_ que es el Parlamento??

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ Está claro que no hay cosa que odien más los políticos que tener que compartir el poder, máxime si es con alguien de otro partido. *¿¿Para qué coordinarse y consensuar las decisiones sobre una base racional, si se puede seguir con el Tómbola snob que es el Parlamento??*


¿Será porque a los españoles nos iria mejor? ¿Casi tan bien como sin ellos?

----------

